# Regions - Davenport IA



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am seriously thinking of going. I know I wont be getting much, nor expecting much that's for sure.

But its 3 hours from my house - I travel that far for shoots on a weekend basis. 

I got a new rig all set up and I would like to put it through the paces a little more before the next few ASA events.

By chance is there ANYONE else thinking of going - if your not that's fine. I will win my class if I am the only one!

I haven't heard from my regular travelling buddy - so I may be looking for a travelling partner.

Karl? Scuba? would leave Friday morning from my place -


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

I plan on going also. But it's only 45min from my house. Plan on doing the team shoot friday. I shoot men's open class. My question is how do you know which open class to shoot in?


----------



## Hermy13 (Aug 13, 2013)

Open c is all known distance 40 yard max, known 45 45 yard max all known, open B is half known half unknown 45 yard max, Open A 50 yard max all unknown. the Largest class will most likely be open c


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking about it...It is about as close as Cullman. I need the practice and I think I've got someone to travel with. Haven't checked any hotels up there yet. Probably just go up Friday and forget the team shoot.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Only an hour from.me kevin...really thinking of going....even if my buddys dont


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

Hermy13 said:


> Open c is all known distance 40 yard max, known 45 45 yard max all known, open B is half known half unknown 45 yard max, Open A 50 yard max all unknown. the Largest class will most likely be open c


Where are u getting these rules. The ones I find don't say anything about open c or even b having any known yardage. Just known 45 and known 50. 

http://regionsarchery.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=36


----------



## Hermy13 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://regionsarchery.com/archery_documents_forms 
Go to the green colored box second down on left


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmm looks like it's 300fps now to. Instead of 290. Maybe they should get rid of the 2014 rules on their home page.


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

Anybody ever email Richard at regions and have any luck getting a response?


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wichhart said:


> Anybody ever email Richard at regions and have any luck getting a response?


Hold your breath.


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

I've emailed him before. I believe it took less than a week for a response.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You might try Facebook. Dick is in there


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

myjustice400 said:


> Hold your breath.


DON'T hold your breath!


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kstigall said:


> DON'T hold your breath!


I think you should hold it. See how long it takes to get a response.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> You might try Facebook. Dick is in there


Is easier to get to him...I would agree


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Does regions score 14's? I didn't understand reading the rules clearly.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

swampy_44 said:


> Does regions score 14's? I didn't understand reading the rules clearly.


14's are only scored in the shoot downs. Otherwise it's a combo of IBO and ASA with the center counting 11, then 10, 12, 8, 5...and 0 if you're like me and miss the whole thing.


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone done the team shoot at regions? Was thinking about shooting. Wonder if alot of people shoot. A friday off work shooting 3d sounds good to me.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shot the team shoots. Not a lot of shooters...but it gives you a chance to prep for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Well sounds like regions is 99% go for me...anyone else?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Still on the fence ....


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Still on the fence ....


It was a toss up..theres a super nice safari field shoot same distance south of me.....or regions same distance northwest.....

I can barely shoot 40yds let alone 80 at the field shoot. 

I'll see what regions has to offer...might be a waste of gas and hotel but atleast i can give it an honest try and form my opinion afterwards.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am in a quandary - I am concerned about the turnout, but I cannot complain about the turnout if I don't turnout myself 

I will decide tomorrow - Wife is out of town so just a matter of getting the dog into a kennel and head down Saturday morning. Its only 3 hours from me.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> I am in a quandary - I am concerned about the turnout, but I cannot complain about the turnout if I don't turnout myself
> 
> I will decide tomorrow - Wife is out of town so just a matter of getting the dog into a kennel and head down Saturday morning. Its only 3 hours from me.


Take the dog with ya.....be cheaper to find a kid to walk it


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I am in a quandary - I am concerned about the turnout, but I cannot complain about the turnout if I don't turnout myself
> 
> I will decide tomorrow - Wife is out of town so just a matter of getting the dog into a kennel and head down Saturday morning. Its only 3 hours from me.


I was too worried about turnout....incan only find the one results from the very last tournament which had alomst 200...but i know indiana only had like less then 50.

Sounds like this turnout could be low as well....we had a few guys from IOWA shoot a local money shoot last week and they said they were doing the Safari field shoot in illinois, and not the regions...kinda bummed me out... but id rather ahoot 3D anyday of the week then field and even if only 50 show up. Ive drove longer for less of a turn out as well.

Just sucks having to get a hotel.


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow I cant believe how little people show up? My club will typically have 120-150 people come to there shoots once a month. I figured a "national tourney" would bring more than 200 people.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Asa is bringing close to 1800 people all year...... Once a month.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Well sounds like regions is 99% go for me...anyone else?



If you go, you're pretty much assured of Win, Place or Show. Might take home $30 if you win.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

myjustice400 said:


> If you go, you're pretty much assured of Win, Place or Show. Might take home $30 if you win.


Not about the money...as its semi local to me and would like regions to stick around and gain popularity. Cant judge refions if i dont go and give it a fair trial.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone know this area of Iowa? Will it be flat, hilly, swampy, dry etc?????


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

It's raining today so it might be a little muddy still by Friday.


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pretty flat I would guess. From the fb page some of the pictures have the Mississippi River in the background. The area should be pretty sandy being right off the river. Hopefully that minimizes the mud. It did rain most of the morning.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Anyone know this area of Iowa? Will it be flat, hilly, swampy, dry etc?????


Sooo your going !!!?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know yet....I don't really want to go alone. Trying to find another.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I don't know yet....I don't really want to go alone. Trying to find another.


Ya with this big safari trail shoot about the same distance...and they have an ASA qualifier in joliet (about an hoir from.me) which is a big deal because ASA in northern IL is non existent... so most are attending those..

Ive drove much farther this year by myself for qualifiers so why not regions.....be. ice if i could shoot it in one day..and not have to waste money on a hotel.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

It looks like I will be going - awaiting word from the kennel for Rudy-Dog......... 

hope they have a good turnout - but as I said above. I cant sit and complain about the turnouts if I don't do what I can.


----------



## Hermy13 (Aug 13, 2013)

Headed down tomorrow morning plan on shooting k45 hope there's a good turnout beings this is as close a shoot like this will get to the area


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> It looks like I will be going - awaiting word from the kennel for Rudy-Dog.........
> 
> hope they have a good turnout - but as I said above. I cant sit and complain about the turnouts if I don't do what I can.


awesome kevin, ill see ya there. im headed over early in the AM to register and what not. 

on a side note anyone actually reserve a hotel room. I figured id be able to get one with out.

Im probably shooting Open C as usual. I was going go use this as a gateway into k45.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am going to reserve a room now - I wont get in until late tonight - I am waiting to see if my buddy comes over or not. I got a crap load of running around to do right after work getting the dog in to the kennel and what not - fletch some arrows up, load everything.

rooms are still available on Travelocity - will see if I call tonight if hotels will still honor the prices on the regions site.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anybody know if Shawn still works with Regions?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

myjustice400 said:


> Anybody know if Shawn still works with Regions?


He's on Facebook...go there and check with him.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

carlosii said:


> He's on Facebook...go there and check with him.


Don't do Facebook. Anybody know, just curious?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well....I'm put to dinner in Davenport a few miles from shoot site. For the first time ever at an event.....I am the only one I see with archery apearal on.

I am getting nervous on the numbers.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a buddy that shot the team event today. Been trying to find out what the turnout was but haven't heard back from him.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Well....I'm put to dinner in Davenport a few miles from shoot site. For the first time ever at an event.....I am the only one I see with archery apearal on.
> 
> I am getting nervous on the numbers.


Ouch


----------



## swampy_44 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was planning on shooting the team event but arrived late. I asked how many shot it. 10 is what the check in lady told me.. of those 10 I did see Jeff Hopkins, and was told Danny Evans.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Park that the shoot is at is gorgeous. Best site I've ever seen.











The old Mississippi is the bacground on 3D practice range


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Park that the shoot is at is gorgeous. Best site I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they had the Regions at Anderson Indiana some targets were set on the banks of a river. Worked ok until we saw people in kayaks floating by. :mg:


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Possible regions in carbondale il next year abd northern Missouri


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

carlosii said:


> When they had the Regions at Anderson Indiana some targets were set on the banks of a river. Worked ok until we saw people in kayaks floating by. :mg:


You talking about the practice range by the water tower? The river was to your back. lol The kayakers were just spectators.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

What kind of a turn out did you have today?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sadly as expected.....poor


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a Iowa Bowhunters Assn. member and NFAA Iowa State Archery Assn. member & was unaware of this shoot until I saw a poster on the internet. I, for the sake of promoting archery post all the 3-Ds in Iowa I am aware of just in case some back yard shooter might see it & attend. Most info comes from the IBA & ISAA magazine with Iowa club shoots listed. I posted about this shoot in a thread telling of 3-Ds in Iowa. Also on a web site called Competitive Archery even though I didn't know anything about it. So, if someone in organized state archery doesn't know about it, I'm guessing the advertising needs some adjusting. I know Davenport Valley Archers have a 3-D today & tomorrow (range at Long Grove). Hope you all attending have a great time. Credit Island is a beautiful place for a shoot.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah..it's a great site. Registration facility is air conditioned. Beautiful park but the mosquitos will carry a fat guy away


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Sadly as expected.....poor


...and yet we'll continue to hear gripping and moaning about not being able to shoot the ASA format, or about how there's no major shoots within driving distance...blah blah blah.

This proves that even if you build it, they will not come..*.especially* in Iowa.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

55 total


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Garceau said:


> 55 total


Wow! They're going to struggle keeping it going at that pace.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

29 up got me 2nd in Open C. Choked on my 2nd round and ended up 10 up...shot 1- 8 first round and 3 today..which cost me first....but im happy...it was a great ahoot despite the low.numbers..

He announced they have sucured the same sight for next year and... cordinated with multiple clubs around the area and surrounding states to help promote it for next year.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

What has the attendance numbers been at the other regions shoots?


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

BowHuntnKY said:


> He announced they have sucured the same sight for next year and... cordinated with multiple clubs around the area and surrounding states to help promote it for next year.


They say that but don't have the contracts yet.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> 29 up g
> ot me 2nd in Open C. Choked on my 2nd round and ended up 10 up...shot 1- 8 first round and 3 today..which cost me first....but im happy...it was a great ahoot despite the low.numbers..
> 
> He announced they have sucured the same sight for next year and... cordinated with multiple clubs around the area and surrounding states to help promote it for next year.


They told us the same thing in Pa never been back since....Over 200 shooters in Pa 2 years ago. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

It wasn't their choice not to come back to PA. They burnt some bridges there.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

archerydude21 said:


> It wasn't their choice not to come back to PA. They burnt some bridges there.


PA is a big state with more than one place to shoot. The people in Erie(Gem city) might welcome them if IBO is onde there?


----------



## archerydude21 (Sep 20, 2010)

IBO didn't want to be done there either, Gem city wanted to be done.


----------



## myjustice400 (Mar 27, 2015)

archerydude21 said:


> It wasn't their choice not to come back to PA. They burnt some bridges there.


Whose choice? What did they do there?


----------

